# REZEPT Zornstahlschulter ! Wo droppen die und wer?



## bochesoft (26. September 2007)

Hi,

ein neues Fury Rezept ist hinzugefügt worden. Hat jemand das schon gedroppt bekommen und von welchem Mop?

Wäre ja mal sehr interessant für uns Krieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (26. September 2007)

bist du dir sicher das es die gibt?
http://www.buffed.de/?f=zornstahl
da konnt ich nichts finden und bitte guck dort nächstes mal selber


----------



## b1ubb (26. September 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/?f=zornstahl

was war jetzt schwer daran ???

du willst ein neues item und fragst wo es droppt, warte mal ne woche ab ... 
dann hst es im Ah für 5k gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (26. September 2007)

Ich hab die Pläne für die Handschuhe mal bei den Ogern Unter Halaa gefunden als mich ein Hordepriester baden geschickt hat ^^

Aber die Schultern hätt ich auch gern ^^ *Mal suchen geht*

Edit:

5K Gold ? *mal ganz schnell suchen geht* ^^


----------



## bochesoft (26. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/?f=zornstahl
> 
> was war jetzt schwer daran ???
> 
> ...




Jo... sobald es endlich mal einer gedroppt bekommen hat und schreibt von welchem Mop und wo genau... dann gehts ab FARMEN : )


----------



## Krendel (26. September 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> bist du dir sicher das es die gibt?
> http://www.buffed.de/?f=zornstahl
> da konnt ich nichts finden und bitte guck dort nächstes mal selber


http://www.wowhead.com/?search=ragesteel


----------



## Toyuki (26. September 2007)

ah k


----------



## Krendel (26. September 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> ah k


Steht auch in den Patchnotes, das es neue Herstellbare Schultern von ebem diesem Set gibt. Jetzt muss es nur mal droppen.


----------



## bochesoft (27. September 2007)

Krendel schrieb:


> Steht auch in den Patchnotes, das es neue Herstellbare Schultern von ebem diesem Set gibt. Jetzt muss es nur mal droppen.



Lol die droppen garnicht ist verbuggt! Blizzard schweigt sich mal wieder aus. Habe 2 Tickets geschrieben wo ich nur wissen wollte ob (aber nicht welcher MoP!!!) die droppen! Oder ob die wie in den US Foren geschrieben verbuggt sind oder nicht.

Danke Blizzard... wäre das so schwer gewesen einfach zu schreiben... sorry das muss erst gefixt werden die weden bis dahin garnicht droppen ?... nein...das war wieder zuviel.

jaja...

Wenn es jedoch mal einem droppen sollte postet es mal. Sollen angeblich im Schattenmondtal von den Wüstenden Luftgeistern droppen !


----------



## Isegrim (27. September 2007)

Ja, Blizzard weiß schon längst, ob das Rezept droppen kann oder nicht, aber sie haben einen so diebischen Spaß daran, sich am Unwissen der Spieler zu weiden, daß sie die Information nicht herausgeben.



			
				Vrakthris schrieb:
			
		

> As I said, this issue has been forwarded to our Quality Assurance Department for investigation, also as I said before if I receive an update I will post here.
> 
> I do not have an ETA on when when I might hear back.
> 
> ...


----------



## bochesoft (27. September 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Ja, Blizzard weiß schon längst, ob das Rezept droppen kann oder nicht, aber sie haben einen so diebischen Spaß daran, sich am Unwissen der Spieler zu weiden, daß sie die Information nicht herausgeben.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Jo ! Genau sowas blödes hab ich auch bekommen. Das beste war ja ich hab ausdrücklich nicht gefragt welcher Mop oder ob ein bestimmter Mop die nun dropt. Sondern nur ob das rezept überhaupt droppt oder nicht.

Da bekommt man ein blöden Brief in dem steht dann das Blizzard keine Tipps gibt und das ich mich doch mit anderen Spielen kurzschließen solle...

Es gibt sie aber.... http://www.wowhead.com/?item=33173  doch keiner kann sie herstellen weil das rezept verbuggt ist und kein mop es droppt !


HAHAHA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und dafür 13,99 im Montat RESPEKT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

GM´s RULES  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krendel (27. September 2007)

bochesoft schrieb:


> Und dafür 13,99 im Montat RESPEKT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh man du regst dich auf Geld für ein Spiel zu bezahlen, weil EIN beschissenes Rezept nicht droppt?


----------



## Horusdrache1 (29. September 2007)

Das Rezept ist nicht verbuggt,hab erst heute (siehe Datum) auf Ysera - Horde einen gesehn der die Schultern angeboten hat herzustellen. Leider konnte der mir nicht sagen wo im Schattenmondtal er das Rezept gefunden hat. Das heißt im Klartext,warten bis es bei einem droppt,der auch Blasc benutzt...dann dürfte es schon bald in der datenbank zu finden sein.

MfG Horusdrache


----------



## bochesoft (30. September 2007)

Horusdrache1 schrieb:


> Das Rezept ist nicht verbuggt,hab erst heute (siehe Datum) auf Ysera - Horde einen gesehn der die Schultern angeboten hat herzustellen. Leider konnte der mir nicht sagen wo im Schattenmondtal er das Rezept gefunden hat. Das heißt im Klartext,warten bis es bei einem droppt,der auch Blasc benutzt...dann dürfte es schon bald in der datenbank zu finden sein.
> 
> MfG Horusdrache




Droppt im Schattenmodtal von den "wütenden Luftgeistern" nach dem 30 Mop bei mir : )

Server: Syndicat


----------



## Nebraxus (1. Oktober 2007)

War gestern Luftpartikel farmen, (Elementarplateau natürlich wie immer überfarmt) 3. Mob droppt gleich die Pläne für die Schultern ^^ hätt echt nicht gedacht, dass ich so glück habe..

Laufen bei uns schon paar rum, die die schultern haben!

Stell Sie gerne gegen Mats her.
Horde - Nebraxus - Der Mithrilorden


----------



## bogus666 (1. Oktober 2007)

Scheint wohl von allen Enraged Elementals in Shadowmoon Valley zu droppen. Bei mir ist es von einem Enraged Fire Elemental gedroppt. Gluecklicherweise hab ich nur 8 oder 9 Kills gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe dann danach auch gleich noch die restlichen Plaene gefarmt (die Plaene fuer Ragesteel Gloves hatte ich aber schon).


----------



## Nebraxus (1. Oktober 2007)

dachte ich mir auch und versuchte die brust zu holen. droppt ja da bei den dienern von Illidan (da wo die Fragmente für die vorquest zu BT sind)

Sag so zu meinem Kumpel, "schau, vorhin beim 3. mob gedroppt nun hab ich bestimmt ein paar stunden.."

Nix wars, gleich der 1. !! hat gedroppt! Hatte noch NIE was beim firstkill und ich spiel immerhin schon seit Release.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie lange hattest du bei den Ogern für die Handschuhe? War gestern 2 Stunden dort und nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bogus666 (1. Oktober 2007)

Nebraxus schrieb:


> dachte ich mir auch und versuchte die brust zu holen. droppt ja da bei den dienern von Illidan (da wo die Fragmente für die vorquest zu BT sind)
> 
> Sag so zu meinem Kumpel, "schau, vorhin beim 3. mob gedroppt nun hab ich bestimmt ein paar stunden.."
> 
> ...



Der Plan fuer die Handschuhe ist mir beim Questen in Nagrand vor ein paar Monaten gedroppt, da war ich glaube ich noch Level 65 oder 66. Das waren die einzigen Plaene nach denen ich nicht gefarmt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fuer die Ragesteel Breastplate habe ich ungefaehr 50 Kills und fuer den Ragesteel Helm ca. 60 Kills gebraucht. Alle 3 Plaene (Brust, Schulter, Helm) aber am Samstag erfarmt.


----------



## Trixan (1. Oktober 2007)

bogus666 schrieb:


> Der Plan fuer die Handschuhe ist mir beim Questen in Nagrand vor ein paar Monaten gedroppt, da war ich glaube ich noch Level 65 oder 66. Das waren die einzigen Plaene nach denen ich nicht gefarmt habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



für die schultern hab ich jetzt schon an die 2-300 luft mobs + nochmal an die 100 feuer/wasser/erde gekillt und immer noch nix gedroppt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shamar (2. Oktober 2007)

frag mich nur ob die Pläne auch auf Aman Thul fallen und ob sie auch seelengebunden sind,kann das ganze set herstellen


----------



## Isegrim (2. Oktober 2007)

shamar schrieb:


> frag mich nur ob die Pläne auch auf Aman Thul fallen und ob sie auch seelengebunden sind,kann das ganze set herstellen



Die Pläne werden beim Aufheben gebunden, die Schultern allerdings erst beim Anlegen.
Und bitte weshalb sollten gerade auf einem bestimmten Server die Pläne nicht droppen? o_O


----------



## Tarnhamster (2. Oktober 2007)

Die Pläne droppen, sie sind bop und ich kann die Mistdinger nun herstellen. Hat mich zwar rnd. 200 Mobs Arbeit gekostet, aber was macht man nicht alles um sein Angebot zu erweitern. Jetzt müsste sie nur mal jemand haben wollen -.-


----------



## Meatwookie (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich hatte es nach stundenlangen Suchen im Inet dann nach dem 3. Mob gefunden...
http://wow.allakhazam.com/db/item.html?wit...nUS;source=live
Hab es derweil 2 Mal hergestellt. Für die, die wissen wie sie aussehn. Sie sehen aus wie die Drachenkrallenschulter aus BWL


----------



## Nebraxus (3. Oktober 2007)

kann auch das ganze set, wobei für die brust noch 5 skillpunkte fehlen..

Bisher wollte nur jemand den Helm haben, erschien ihm dann aber doch zu teuer ^^ (10 Urfeuer)

naja wart ich halt bis sich jemand meldet, oder farm mir die mats zusammen für die Skillpunkte und stell das Zeugs dann ins AH, vielleicht kaufts ja jemand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shamar (3. Oktober 2007)

Zu teuer

das ist die Einheitsantwort wenn du Teile verkaufen willst,anscheinend bekommen die die Sachen gratis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das Set schaut cool aus bringt gute Offtankwerte und hält auch einiges aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mußte das Set einem Bekannten herstellen und der hat extreme Freude damit und er sagte mir das die Schultern es noch viel efektiver gemacht haben,gut er hat auch Verzauberungen drauf und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nay (10. Oktober 2007)

shamar schrieb:


> frag mich nur ob die Pläne auch auf Aman Thul fallen und ob sie auch seelengebunden sind,kann das ganze set herstellen



pläne sind gebunden, items nicht. und ja, die dropchancen sind wie immer lustig, bei 5 verschiedenen plänen hatte ich mal nach 10 mobs was gefunden, mal nach 50 (zornstahlschultern), und bei einem rezept hab ich nach 5 mal 3h aufgegeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berzerka (16. Oktober 2007)

jop, die schultern sind mir recht fix noch am selben tag des patches zufällig in die hände gefallen und die pläne für die handschuhe, die von den ogern in nagrand droppen habe ich bis heute nicht (und mittlerweile bin ich ehrfürchtig bei den maghar durch das grinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Ovir (23. Oktober 2007)

Tatsächlich waren die Zornstahlschultern, bzw. das Rezept, direkt nach dem Patch verbuggt. (Hm, btw: Hat eigentlich IRGENDETWAS funktioniert nach dem Patch???) Soll heißen: Blizz hat eine ID verwechselt und das kam erst so nach und nach raus. Die GMs auf den EU-Servern waren da in der Tat noch nicht informiert worden. Irgendwo im US-Forum hat ein Moderator das dann geschrieben und nach und nach ist es durchgesickert. Zuerst dropten die Luftgeister nämlich die Pläne für den Helm (und das sogar, wenn man das Rezept bereits erlernt hatte). Nach einem Bugfix fielen dann endlich die Pläne für die Schultern - auch bei den Wütenden Luftgeistern im Schattenmondtal.

Viel ätzender als die Tatsche, dass mal wieder ein kleines Missgeschick passiert ist, empfinde ich es, dass die Pläne bei gerade solchen Mobs droppen, die schon vorher arg gefarmt wurden... Keine Ahnung, was da so der treibende Gedanke war...


----------

